# wax over oil finish questions



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

How long should you wait after applying BLO before applying Renissance wax?What happens if wax is applied too soon?I put projects in front of the hot air discharge of my shop furnace on drying racks.Is this a good/bad idea to speed things up?
gfadvm


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If the finish is dry to the touch, I think you can safely wax it.


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

I use a lot of BLO followed by wax and I use to wait a day or so, when it was dry touch I'd apply the wax. But after reading more on it, I've started letting the pieces cure for three or more days before putting wax on. I myself have not had any problems, but I've read about people that have. Just a thought. I hate the waiting part, but I feel it's better to be sure it's cured.


----------



## wb8nbs (Jan 11, 2011)

I've used BLO and wax. I always wait two days after final coat, rubbing the piece down several times in that period with an old T shirt. The harder you rub the smoother the final surface. I also use Watco Danish also. It has drying agents added and is stable in a day.

These oils don't "dry", they cure in a chemical reaction. I think putting the work by a heat vent will accelerate the reaction a bit, but it will make the oil bleed. My strategy is to apply oil in the warmest part of the day. In the driveway in the sun at 3PM is good. The oil works into the pores of the wood but there is always an air pocket inside the pore. When the work cools, the air pocket contracts pulling the oil further into the pore. If you apply oil then let the piece warm up, the air pocket expands, pushes the oil out, and this is what you see as bleeding.


----------

